# Fishing for tuna with Capt. Eddie



## fredw (Feb 8, 2010)

Scout'nStripers, his son Derrick, my son Chad, and I had an awesome trip with Capt. Eddie yesterday.  We fished for tuna 50 miles offshore of Venice and wound up with 5 yellowfins, a blackfin, 7 kings and some bonito.  In addition, the guys fought a huge mako for 2.5 hours before it came unbuttoned.  

Tuna are, without a doubt, the strongest gamefish this fellow has every had the opportunity to fish for.  Our largest, a 140 pound yellowtail, took 80 minutes to land.

Some pictures:



























Give Capt. Eddie a shout and try some tuna fishing.  You won't regret it.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 8, 2010)

Heck yeh!!!! Fred, a slam on birds last year, a 100# yellowfin this year, gotta ask what's next?!


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 8, 2010)

Yessir Mr Fred, y'all did good!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2010)

Great catch!


----------



## gravedigger83 (Feb 8, 2010)

Way to go Mr. Fred those are some great looking fish.........


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome deal right there.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 8, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Good Catch for sure


----------



## Ole Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice catch.  Eddie is the Man!  That is the best food I have ever ate.


----------



## Capt Hoop (Feb 8, 2010)

As Fred was fighting that 140 pound monster I thought he was struggling and wanted relief. He was breathing hard but not ready... Bear in mind he had already landed one about 90 pounds. I made a comment that I would not want him mad at me. He is one heck of a determined man. I will say that those 2 tuna did him in but that is something to be proud of. Each of those fish have beat 2 or 3 men younger and thinking they were stronger more than once. 






Another shot of the man and the beast. Note the other two in the back ground into the 2 and a half hour shark fight. We had the tuna and the shark on at the same time for about a half hour.

The Mako shark did 4 high jumps before digging deep. With every body being tired and trying to concentrate on landing the huge shark nobody even thought of getting any pictures of it. It was half the size of Eddies 36 foot boat and that is a fact because we had it along side for a comparison.  I had it leadered but It decided to dive and I had to unwrap or I would have gone over. Never got the flying gaff into it and that may have been a good thing as it was the biggest mako we had ever seen and do not know what it would have done at that point.

It was a great trip with some great guys. I hope to be able to deck for Eddie the next time they come down here. Anothere shot of the 5 hogs and 1 blackfin.






Life is Good!

Capt Hoop
Our Freedom


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 9, 2010)

*Good times*

What an awesome trip. Thanks to Capt. Eddie and Capt. Hoop for hosting us and putting us on those monsters!! 

More than 6 months ago while Derek was still in Iraq he called and ask if I could put him on some big fish when he got back and boy did that pan out in a big way. This was a father and son fishing trip that we will definitely always remember.
Derek will be here in Ga. for Army Ranger school in March and April and hopefully if he get's any time off we'll surely be having a tuna steak cookout or two while he's in town.

  Eddie and Hoop, you guys are truely the best! Thank you!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 9, 2010)

I am going to have to try this soon.


----------



## T-Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

We went out and caught some mean 25lb Amberjacks.

After about four 20 minute fights it was all I wanted.

To fight a fish over an hour you better be young, strong, and in shape.

Great post and thanks.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 9, 2010)

Scary thing is an AJ ain't got nothing on a Tuna. They are bad but you put a 15 pound AJ next to a 15# blackfin even, and it's a different ball game. A 140# tuna will make your back and arms scream. I have a friend of mine that is a beast and I've had him tell me several times that 3 100#+ fish will punish even the fittest of men.
Mr.Fred got it DONE!


----------



## stratos201 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great catch!! Can you tell me where Capt Eddie is out of? Does he have a website?


----------



## fredw (Feb 9, 2010)

stratos201 said:


> Great catch!! Can you tell me where Capt Eddie is out of? Does he have a website?


Capt Eddie and Capn Hooper are members here on Woody's.  Eddie is based in Venice LA.  

http://www.fishvenice.com/


----------



## fredw (Feb 9, 2010)

*Tuna make you look like this*






Drenched in sweat (kind of like taking a bath with your clothes on), slap dab worn out, everything hurting, and arms/back/legs cramping, too tired to smile.  I was even having trouble holding the diet coke bottle  My son said he had never seen me so whipped.

Anyone want to go?


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 9, 2010)

fredw said:


>



Mr Fred, this picture is priceless!!  Your expression pretty much says it all!



fredw said:


> Anyone want to go?



Yes!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Feb 9, 2010)

Look at all those tuna steaks.


----------



## T-Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Scary thing is an AJ ain't got nothing on a Tuna. They are bad but you put a 15 pound AJ next to a 15# blackfin even, and it's a different ball game. A 140# tuna will make your back and arms scream. I have a friend of mine that is a beast and I've had him tell me several times that 3 100#+ fish will punish even the fittest of men.
> Mr.Fred got it DONE!



That's what I understand. We had two older guys and after one fish they called it a day.

I cannot imagine what a 100 lb plus Tuna would feel like for over an hour.

Great pictures, thanks again.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2010)

awesome fish Fred!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 10, 2010)

*A couple of tuna videos*

Here is a couple of videos of our trip. The first is Derek and Fred. Derek is fighting a tuna and Fred just hooked up. You can hear the drag peeling on Fred's tuna.



Here is Fred 45 minutes later. Advantage tuna.



And here's the beast.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about!!!!! Awesome fish!


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats guy's!  Thats some awesome fishing there.

Jim and Fred, you are my hero's......


----------



## BigBass114 (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on a great catch!


----------



## msb (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice haul, Uncle Fred!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Feb 20, 2010)

fire up the grill!!!


----------



## ckckbritt (Feb 20, 2010)

Good trip there!


----------



## stew21 (Feb 22, 2010)

*catchin some tuna!!!*

Don't really wanna steal your thread sir, but I would LOVE to do this and have done some research. Ive talked my dad into it as well , if we could get another pair up to split the cost we might give it a try. Any down for late march? Shoot me a PM! (sorry for the hijack)


----------



## Capt Hoop (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope you can find another couple of people.


----------

